# Chicken laying 3 eggs in 1 day?



## brogerschwiler (Jan 1, 2014)

Is it possible for a chicken to lay more than one egg a day? I ask this because about 40 minutes ago I went out to the coop to see if we had any eggs and also let the chickens out to free range, there was 3 along with a chicken in a nesting box looking like it was about to lay an egg, my sister went out to the coop after she got home from school (about 30 mins later) since she didn't know that I already did and she found another 3 eggs... But it could have only be from that chicken since all the others had gone out and ran to the opposite side of the yard! This also happened before when a chicken has flown over the fence into the goat pen and went into the goats stall and was making a nest in there (this was when I was doing morning chores) I went out to check for eggs around dinner time and found 3 in the goats stall and it had to be from that chicken since all the others where still in there chicken run!! So how does this happen??!?


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

It is possible for a hen to lay two eggs in one day, one early and one late, as they apparently they are on not quite 24 hour cycles, but three in one day seems a little implausible. Hens can be quick about laying, so finding more eggs over 40 minutes doesn't sound unreasonable, if they quickly and discreetly crossed back over the yard and got the job done. (You did bring in the eggs that you found, didn't you, and your sister wasn't finding the same ones?) Some chickens will also (as you have discovered) find their own private nesting spot, and lay several eggs there over a few days before we notice the cache, which can make it look like somebody is laying extra eggs, since they all match.


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Some do lay two in one day. We had a Silver Spangled Hamburg that laid two every day. I don't know about three.. Maybe you have a chicken that laid two and the third egg came from???? It would be interesting to see if this happens again.:sun:


----------

